

The Next Software Revolution - programminggeek
http://blog.retromocha.com/essays/the-next-software-revolution.html

======
steverb
Not to be snarky, but this is the previous/current software revolution. If you
pay attention, you'll see that there is a steady pendulum in IT that swings
from server side (greenscreen, remote desktops, web apps) to client side.

Right now, with the advent of a bunch of mobile device app stores we are near
(I think) the height of the swing towards client side. Soon the pendulum will
begin swinging back the other way. In the meantime, you need to make your data
as accessible as possible, which will pay dividends in the long run, so don't
sweat the pendulum.

~~~
programminggeek
I would agree that it is to some people the previous/current revolution, but I
don't think the idea of starting with your API first has become mainstream and
that is the point.

When people start by building their API's instead of starting with a web app,
then the revolution will have arrived. Also, the tooling hasn't matured around
building web service frameworks the way it has around MVC frameworks the last
decade.

